# HMF Intensive Probiotic Formula



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Started this probiotic on Thurs with no change or side effects noted.Taking it in the evening with supper.All was fine til last night when the dizzies and nausea began.Is this the kind of thing I can expect while taking this?Or am I looking at something else?Product contains:Lactobacillus acidophilus (CUL60).....9 billion CFULactobacillus acidophilus (CUL21).....9 billion CFUBifidobacterium bifidum (CUL20).....3 billion CFUBifidobacterium lactis (CUL34).....3 billion CFUAt time of manufacture this product may contain up to 36 billion CFUIan....if you are there, I would appreciate your input as I know you have done much research on this.Anyone have a thought??Not so sure this feeling is worth getting rid of the D....which by the way, it has NOT done so far!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------

